# WTB Nissan Skyline and GTR



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

we are most definetly out and about looking for new stock. Any condition and model considered. Instant payment, no hoodies, no crazy gangs and no idiotic antics.

Please drop me a PM for a civilised chat and great service.

Dave


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

weekend bump


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bumpooooooo


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bumpo


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

friendly bump to the top


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all

still buying cars


----------

